# Murray Eliminator / Foremost Swinger muscle bike Chainguard



## greenephantom (May 9, 2015)

The angular chrome guard for the first generation Murray Eliminator, looking for one of those. Just picked up a '68 Penney's Foremost Swinger 5 speed in red, solid condition, but missing the guard. Ideally would like to find a chrome and metallic red guard with the "Swinger" logo, but I know it's a long shot. Whatcha got?
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## retropedals (May 9, 2015)

*Murray /Foremost Chainguard*

Is this the one you are looking for? Sent you a pm. Thanks Retropedals


----------



## greenephantom (May 14, 2015)

Thank you for posting the pics. Going to take my time and try to find one with original paint. If it was a deeper project bike I'd jump on the bare chrome one. Thanks again for offering it.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

